# Bad Kitties!



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

What do your bad kitties do?

Sinatra just took a cinnamon sugar pita chip out of my mouth.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Yoshi doesn't let me sleep most nights. He jumps on my chest, starts crying, then does a 360 degree spin and lays on my face. This happens about 3-5 times per night.

He also chews cords....my BF just realized last night that his computer speakers and subwoofer weren't working. Upon closer inspection, the cords were chewed.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Misa was trying to "scratch" my sisters book bag.( She's has no claws. ) and earlier she was doing the same thing to me and my sister because we weren't get off the chair..


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

mouse's new game? Wait until Sasha is sleeping and then jump on her head.

Sasha, not so much into it ...


----------



## christypooh402 (Jul 7, 2011)

A few days ago, I wouldn't let Tonks in my room. And while I was trying to block her path, she grabbed my ankle, bit my foot, then ran away!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Psh. MowMow is *never* bad. He's a perfect angel.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Nutmeg has chewed through 5 computer cords in the last year.


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

Tina gets on my desk and refuses to get down. It isn't pleasant having a desk covered in kitty hair either.


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

Alice has her fosters to keep her entertained. :3


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Nutmeg won't stop knocking over my bottle of sparkling water because she likes to watch it fizz up.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Perhaps she thinks that *she* ought to have sparkling water in her fountain.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

She actually stuck her head in a glass of sparkling water and started drinking it earlier. I wouldn't be surprised if she wanted it in her fountain.

She is currently pacing back and forth and _howling_ because she wants to play and Sinatra is sleeping.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

What doesn't Evie do. She's the naughtiest cat in the world. She grabs the kitchen sponge, chews it up and spits it out... Everyday. She stole my bag of Thorntons chocs and ate three last night. She woke me up at 4am... I didn't get up, so she started licking my underarm... Still didn't get up- so she had a wee in her crinkle tunnel. She had a wee on a pillow last week. She hasn't got a UTI or anything... She just hates being ignored. 

Mitzi is rather angelic in comparison. Although she steals chocolate bars, manages to rip then open and eat the contents. She also takes butter or malted milk biscuits, she stole one from my mouth last week.


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

Cherry developed a few new games while I was away. One of them is taking the kleenex(which are right above the toilet) out of the box and dropping them in the toilet then fishing them back out. :/ Needless to say the kleenex are no longer near the toilet.


----------



## Janeway (Jul 9, 2011)

cutie will chew the TP (this is way we close the bathroom door now) and she hit dad in the face due to she was chewing on the pillow and he try to tell her to stop doing that. She will sometimes tell dad or me off.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Cindy Lou dips her paw into your beverage and licks it to have a taste. She also bites uncovered toes in the middle of the night. 

Magneto yowls at 4 AM in an attempt to get an early breakfast. He opens drawers to steal treats and rips open the bag, usually eating all of them. Sometimes this makes him throw up.

Winry walks past the coffee table and curls and waves her tail around, dragging it through your food. She also is a food thief and will steal food right off your plate if you are not watchful enough

Chica sometimes poops right next to the litter box, and then scoops litter from inside the box onto the floor so she can have a better shot at burying it.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Oreo chews the TP every now and then. Oreo jumps on my table and blocks my view while watching tv. I ask her politely to move and she just sits there and stares. Oreo jumps into any bag I bring into the house and buries her face in it to check out the merchandise. Oreo begs for treats before she has finished her breakfast by standing on her tippy paws and pointing up to the cabinet where the treats are stored. Oh and she constantly chases her kitty sis Little Pumpkin when the Feliway runs low. Otherwise she is my sweet cookie.

Little Pumpkin jumps into my bathtub and refuses to move. I have to turn the water on and watch her fly out of there lol. She also enjoys eating like a piggy and will steal Oreo's food. Otherwise, Little Pumpkin is a sweet angel in comparison to her kitty sis Oreo.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

aster chews on my glasses and feather hair extensions, while i'm wearing them.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Rocky likes to chew on cords and love to chew in general, so i've bought him some things to curb that behavior, as well as the bitter apple spray. The chewing is just really destructive and it ruins things But, apparently, i'm not the only one who has a cat that LOVES to chew on cords. Have any of you that have cat's that chew on cords, have they ever been electrocuted? that's what i worry about the most


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

No, I don't think so. Although, I feel as if she wouldn't care if she were electrocuted.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> No, I don't think so. Although, I feel as if she wouldn't care if she were electrocuted.


I think the same is applicable for Rocky. Have you tried the bitter apple spray?


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Winry just pooped in one of the potted plants here at the clinic, while I was in the middle of helping a client. Very naughty!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

We have tried the bitter spray. She didn't care and it got in the air and in our mouths. Hot sauce helps!!

LOL Winry.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

My husband actually applied the bitter apple spray with a qtip and he wore gloves because we read about how strong the stuff is. It seems as though the bitter apple spray worked more to deter you and your bf.


----------



## applesparks (May 5, 2010)

Lola doesn't even have a water bowl anymore, just glasses/mugs scattered around the house. She refuses to drink anything but "people" water. If she doesn't have her own glass, she goes straight for mine... often sticking her foot in it, then shaking it and spraying water everywhere.

She can also smell chocolate from a mile away. She will do her best to get it from your hands, and if that doesn't work, your mouth.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

This is one of the best threads ever! 

I just hope the kitties don't start one to report OUR misdeeds. 

My cats aren't mischievious. I don't know why, maybe because they were street cats till not long ago... They never scratch furniture or chew cords or go in the wrong place. Weird.


----------



## RachelMC (Jun 30, 2011)

I love this thread!  I giggled and identified with nearly every post. Yes, I have some "bad" kitties. Well, they have their days anyway. Chloe likes to chew cords as well. I was enjoying a late night movie on our computer, she was sitting with me, I was using headphones so I wouldn't disturb anyone and suddenly the sound was gone, haha. She also likes to steal my peppermints. I keep them on my night-stand most days, she'll politely jump up on the bed, snatch one and run off with it. She's done this since she was just a baby. I laugh every time though, I can't help it, it's too cute.
Leo is a chest/face layer, haha. I'll lay down and he'll jump right up on me, circle over and over again then finally settle in & lay down right under my chin on my chest.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Kitty is exactly the same as Meezer lover's, Yoshi:? He is the most NAUGHTIEST cat we've ever had. Catty, she never gets in trouble


----------



## Saydee (Nov 9, 2010)

The only "bad" thing Booger does is scratch my office chair. I don't care that much, I can just buy a new one, but I try to correct him just to keep a sense of order around the place.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Sinatra eats his cat scratcher when he uses the nip. Not the cardboard holder that had to be thrown away because he was chewing it, but the ACTUAL scratcher.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Did my laundry on Saturday, as usual. Also washed my sheets and all my blankets. Jumped in the shower, because, really, there's nothing nicer than crawling into bed with clean sheets, right? Plopped down on my bed and almost face first into a huge hairball and the sidedish of hairball soup right in the middle of my pillow!!!!!!!!!!

Are you kidding me? Not even one HOUR of perfect bedding?????

Pretty sure it was Cali, but I don't know for sure. That cute, innocent face....don't let it fool you.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't see Cali doing anything wrong, ever.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

marie73 said:


> Pretty sure it was Cali, but I don't know for sure. That cute, innocent face....don't let it fool you.


Blasphemer!


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> No, I don't think so. Although, I feel as if she wouldn't care if she were electrocuted.


HAHA!
I ordered some cord protectors to try out (20' of it). We'll see if that works, although Yoshi isn't chewing on cords nearly as much as he was when he was teething. I actually haven't witnessed any chewing in a couple of weeks...not that that means anything. :cool


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Lily streches and claws the back of one of my dining room chairs. 
Harli has scratched on one of the couch arms & there are pulled threads now.

We only have 3 scratching posts and a cat tree in the LR/DR area...


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

The whole runny poo, falling cistern lid fiasco....


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Nutmeg figured out how to flush the toilet.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> Nutmeg figured out how to flush the toilet.


Know you just need to teach him how to use it first.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Ha!! She would never get that.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I picture Nutmeg standing next to you while you clean the litter box and she's saying (in a Stewie Griffin voice) "yes, clean my feces....... you will clean them and you will like it."


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

MowMow said:


> I picture Nutmeg standing next to you while you clean the litter box and she's saying (in a Stewie Griffin voice) "yes, clean my feces....... you will clean them and you will like it."


That is what she says...but then wanders away and forgets what she was doing.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Hmm, MowMow chewed through my iPhone charger cord today. I guess that fits into bad kitty. I told him it's coming out of HIS cat food budget!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

He was trying to profess his love for Nutmeg.


----------



## Julz (Feb 17, 2011)

My kitties like to hide their toys under the oven and they've recently taken to attacking the toilet paper. My biggest problem is that Alex tends to bully Sammy. Alex is the bigger of the two so he throws his weight around jumping on his brother and generally being a brat. Sammy just takes the abuse but cries super loudly the whole time. Not sure how to train them out of that but I'm going to work on it.
As far as the chewing goes, I concur it can be frustrating. My parents' cats, with whom I grew up, chewed EVERYTHING. Not just cords but anything left lying around (plastic, cloth, ribbon, metal, wood, nothing was off-limits). And we found a sparking cord at one point so we know they hit electricity and it hasn't seemed to stop them. I had my door shut for the 11 years I lived in the house with the girls, my room was a "no zone." Which of course they took to mean "dart in when you can and hide in the closet or the back of the dresser." They're 14 now and getting feeble but still get into everything.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

When kitties go bad...


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Cute.

So's the cat, but in a different way.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Lol Hugh!

Tonight Eric was laying on the floor and Nutmeg stole the glasses right off his face.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Hahahaha! Thats so funny, because Alice does that to me all the time! She thinks it's a game...come put your paws on Mommy's chest, grab the glasses by the bridge with teeth or claws, and pull...free glasses every time! :roll: I've also found she licks my glasses at night, because I've caught her doing it...every morning there's kitty spittle all over them. XD


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I found a rubber band in Nutmeg's poo yesterday.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Sinatra just stole a package of Now & Later's from me.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Well....he wanted them now *AND* later......

I got slapped for trying to make the bed after washing the sheets.


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

Milky likes to jump behind the TV set where all the cables are. I also just found out now that he bit the toe part of one of my work shoes so now there are holes all over it!!


----------



## wondercat (Oct 11, 2011)

Well my new kitten Max has decided that toilet paper should be shared with the whole house. He just drags the toilet paper throughout the house till it runs out and then he gets bored and goes and jumps on poor sleeping Cleo!! Oh and he has decided to chew up ALL my shoes that have any kind of laces... BAD kitties LOL


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

Lumen has suddenly discovered the kitchen counter.

She stole a turkey nacho yesterday, and almost put her paw into a cooling cake.. before i ran in and scared her off. Mr. T was looking up at her on the counter, as if to say, "you know, Mom's gonna kill you for that, right?"


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

Milky loves diving behind the tv set into a bunch of cables. We scold him every time and lock him in his cage for a while but he still doesn't seem to know any better!


----------



## BoBear (Sep 8, 2011)

Gizmoe likes to bite my hair and pull it at 0300 in the morning, Chloe likes to stick her paw in my glass of club soda and do taste tests and BooBear likes to nip my heels and chew the erasers off my pencils.... and of course all of them like to dig in the plants! Why do we have cats?????


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Sinatra just got his head stuck in a graham cracker box. Once he removed it he proceeded to beg some more for graham crackers.


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

I started giving Milky wheatgerm a while ago which he quite enjoys. Then I took him to my mum's place a couple days after that and he nibbled on the leaves of ALL my mum's plants!!!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I thought that is what plants were for...that's what my cats told me.


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

He left teeth marks on the leave....My mum didn't know what she could do with the flowers! Hide them or show them off?!?!


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

We recently brought the rest of our belongings over to our new home. Evie and Mitzi discovered a fabric washing basket that they have never seen before (much exploration ensued). How dare I own something they haven't sniffed?! They then discovered that they could go inside... which led to multiple fights about who 'owns' the new cat bed (yes, it's now a cat bed... of course!). Evie won. It's always the little one's who do!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Ninja has a bad habit of trying to knock the food off my fork as it goes into my mouth. Tonight he snuck his paw in so quick, I didn't see it in time and I got a mouthful of cat. Blech.


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

This is a great thread!

Logan likes to sneak out of the basement, he wriggles his way through the gap between the baby gates...and then can't get back in.

Kisa is an elastic hound, she will find an elastic anywhere and chew it, she even pulled the one off the litter box that was holding the liner in place. I found it in the food bowls...sigh.

Magoo is a treat fiend. She howls until she gets them. If you leave a drawer open even an inch, its enough for her to get up on top of the tv in the bedroom where we keep them, knocks the basket down and gorges herself. Usually followed by a nasty mess to clean up.

Jordan likes to climb on me and knead, but she does it only when Logan is resting in my lap and when I am trying to watch tv. She gets going and kneads with all four feet and usually ends up stepping on Logan, which upsets him, so they get into a fight. On my lap. Yeah, thats fantastic... She also opens the baby gate if we forget to latch it and that means a full on "jail break" so we have to try and usher (bribe) them all back downstairs.

All considered though, I have a pretty good bunch here, no major problems, they're all fairly well behaved


----------



## Rissa (Aug 1, 2010)

Hermes is our troublemaker. He climbs straight up the walls (they're made of some sort of fabric) and if he doesn't feel like we're giving him enough attention, he paces around yowling like crazy.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Yep, I definitely love this thread. I was going to suggest everyone snap a picture or pictures of their kitties getting busted doing something they're not supposed to, but that might prove difficult, haha.

But yeah, what hasn't Apollo done? Or what doesn't he do on a daily basis?? I had to sleep on my LOVESEAT last night while my boyfriend slept in my warm, comfy bed all night because Apollo wasn't having it. I'd start to fall asleep, seconds later the blinds are practically falling off the walls. I'd tell him no, he'd stop for a second, rinse and repeat. At least SOMEONE got some sleep last night!

Oh, this is my favorite : I finally gave up recently and decided to give Apollo ONE of my hair ties to play with. I'd fling it across the floor and he goes crazy looking for it. Weellll... That little turd has a stash of 12 of my hair ties in the corner of one of my closets that I never really use. I thought I was misplacing them or maybe I'd lost them.. But no, he stole every one of them and hid them! 

Also, after coming back from a grocery store trip, I found Apollo with his head stuck in an Oatmeal box. He decided to have a bit of a snack while he was stuck in there. 

I'll stop here, as well all know Apollo is a VERY naughty little boy, hahaha. I can't even pretend like he has an innocent little face... Unless he's sleeping. If he's sleeping, he's a little angel. Hahahahaha


----------



## Navakov (Oct 29, 2011)

Haha. _My_ Apollo was a little glutton cat when he first arrived. He would eat anything that he deemed was food (and it usually was...). He found out that he could scratch the cat food bag in the pantry from the small space between the floor and the bottom of the door. He'd rip apart the large bag of cat food and pull pieces out with his paw. I eventually got tired of this. I Gorilla Taped the corner of the cat food bag and put a flattened cardboard box in front of the bag that spanned the whole width of the door. 









He still tries to get at it, though. I only know because I can hear him scratching at the cardboard box.


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

MowMow said:


> I picture Nutmeg standing next to you while you clean the litter box and she's saying (in a Stewie Griffin voice) "yes, clean my feces....... you will clean them and you will like it."


Just turned on the TV and Family Guy is on...now all I see in my mind is this lol


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

This thread is hilarious!

Our cats are really generally well-behaved, but Lily is our "bad kitty" I guess.  Lily loves to root through purses, backpacks, bags...basically anything. Sometimes she loves to push things off of shelves just to watch them fall (unbreakable things, thankfully). But my favorite "Lily-ism" happened in my closet. She was always obsessed with my closet for some reason - she'd go in the back corner until I shooed her out. I never knew what she was doing back there until one day I found one of my dresses had been destroyed. It had an underlayer of tulle/mesh fabric, and she'd eaten it and ripped it to shreds. Apparently that had been going on for a long time before I found it, since she was only ever in my closet for a few minutes at a time. I laughed a lot at that one. 

Oh, and another time, she jumped from our apartment balcony railing (she likes to sit there) to the ROOF (we are on the second floor). I still do not understand how she made it up there (it's a far jump), but she did immediately realize she could not get down again. My husband had to lure her with treats and rescue her. She is now much more closely supervised on balcony outings, but she still looks up at the roof and meows...


----------



## wondercat (Oct 11, 2011)

raecarrow said:


> Teddy likes to get in my closet and knock everything off my dresser (yes, I keep my dresser in the closet) and from the shelf over the rod. He then makes a pile of the clothes and clean linens that he knocked off the shelf and makes a nest out of them. I usually have to re-wash everything when this happens cause everything is so fuzzy.
> 
> I also have to keep bags of chips (potato, tortilla, etc) on top of the fridge or else both Teddy and Leo will rip the bag open and carry/fling chips all over the apartment. One time when they did this I even found a pile of chips IN MY BED.


OMG i thought my cats was the only crazy chip thief, my cat like ripping dorito bads open and then leaving orange stains all over the place!!!!! SPECIALLY my bed.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Well tonight I went to make dinner and found Ninja sleeping in my soup pot.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Kobster said:


> Well tonight I went to make dinner and found Ninja sleeping in my soup pot.


OMG! This is the best thing ever!

Tonight we had company over. Sinatra fawned all over them all night acting like he never gets so much as a loving look from us.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> Tonight we had company over. Sinatra fawned all over them all night acting like he never gets so much as a loving look from us.


Well, he IS a man. Maybe he wants to keep his options open in case it does not work out there!


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Kobster said:


> Well tonight I went to make dinner and found Ninja sleeping in my soup pot.


Ha! I am so glad to hear that Apollo isn't the only one that does this. I went to make home made spaghetti sauce and found him sleeping in my stock pot.. And the other day, I was making pasta and I went to fill up my pot when I noticed that there was a TON of cat hair in it.. I usually clean my pots out before I use them, but I figured it was okay since I sit it upside down in the cabinet.. He's a sneaky little turd.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow...it seems my two are more well-behaved than I thought. Maybe it's cuz my mom and I are OCD so we hide everything that we know the cats can make a mess of. 

We don't allow them access to the washrooms with baths in them. They haven't learned to open cabinets or drawers. Miu only chews on cords once in a while. We hide all the food we cook when we need to step away. So you'll find cooked food in very unlikely places. They mostly scratch on the scratchpads provided altho Cap'n Jack will sometimes scratch my expensive office chair. They both seem to either understand what's off limits or aren't as naughty. 

The only problem we have is the Bird Room which we always have to close the door. If you let them in, they will eventually leap on top the cages, tipping them over, scaring the poor birds and spilling the food/water dishes.


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

Ritz steps on my weight bench when I'm getting ready to use it.
(oh wait ... that's a _bad_ thing....?)


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

Wicket's new "feed me at 4 am" trick is to get up on my dresser and rub really hard against the lamp to make it clatter like it's going to fall over. Wakes me up every time


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Princess Gatita screeches like a cat if I stop petting her when she wants more.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I just finished a full deep-clean of the apartment, and it's sparkling clean now. Well it was...Samantha and Alice got up on the kitchen counters and had a field day with opening bags of bread (including a hot dog bun I found in a cat bed, lol), shredding paper towels, and knocking the sugar and butter containers on the floor. 

And for the record, thats the second butter dish in a few months that's been broken by the cats (I suspect Alice, since she has a butter fetish).


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Last night Magneto knocked over my pile of neatly folded scrubs, pawed them around into an ungainly pile, then proceeded to have himself a nap, rolling around in bliss and smugness, ensuring full white hair coverage over all my clean work clothes.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

He just wanted to let all those animals at work know that his mom is TAKEN


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

MowMow said:


> He just wanted to let all those animals at work know that his mom is TAKEN


I agree!


----------



## Julz (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm in the process of unpacking in my new apartment so it's quite a mess. My boys found an unopened bag of treats on the counter that I hadn't put away yet. They tore it open and ate them all between the two of them. Makes sense now why they didn't eat their breakfast the next morning. AND a couple hours later I experienced first hand how non-nutritious food affects kitty droppings in a... shall we say, odiferous manner.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Julz said:


> I'm in the process of unpacking in my new apartment so it's quite a mess. My boys found an unopened bag of treats on the counter that I hadn't put away yet. They tore it open and ate them all between the two of them. Makes sense now why they didn't eat their breakfast the next morning. AND a couple hours later I experienced first hand how non-nutritious food affects kitty droppings in a... shall we say, odiferous manner.


XD Oh yeah. I can always tell when my girls eat something funky...the litter box tells no lies.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yarp, just last night I had shared a Caramel Pretzel Klondike bar with MowMOw and an hour and a half later we were all on the balcony in the cold waiting for the stinky dookie to dissipate enough for me to clean the box without gagging.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

cody decided to chew on the corners of the banister the other day. and then, they got into the halloween candy bowl and someone took a bite out of a butterfinger while we were doing laundry..


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

littlesushi said:


> someone took a bite out of a butterfinger while we were doing laundry..


Someone has good taste. I love Butterfingers!


----------



## BoBear (Sep 8, 2011)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> I thought that is what plants were for...that's what my cats told me.


Hmmm... you're probably right....


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

My cat wakes me and my boyfriend regularyl at 4am by jumoing on the door handle. She wants to come in and play. She stops when we screem: "Ginfis, no!" from the bedroom at her. but anyways,,,she has to come and try everynight!


----------



## JillianS (Oct 17, 2011)

My Libby always runs out the door when I get home. I don't know how she gets there so fast! Thank goodness I live in an apartment and there's nowhere for her to go! (I just have to make sure the elevator has closed before I open my door)


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

My cat doesn`t go out when I open the door. But she is directly behind it when I open it. I don`t understand how the cats get to the door so fast. 8-O It takes just a second to unlock and open the door, right?


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

Indi was sharpening his teeth on the end of my expensive leather boot. Those teeth marks will be there forever. Great. 

Onca is just michief. Currently, he's stuck in a wall. (). Also, he came home drenched after jumping/falling into the river at the end of my mother's garden. He's non-stop worry-making.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I think my cats are actually honey badgers.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm convinced that cats don't run but disappear and reappear in the place they want to be. It's the only explanation I can come up with when I see Prince lounging in the living room and outside the door in no time. They go from one place to another in the time of one blink of mine, I guess.


----------



## kitbassgirl (Nov 20, 2011)

I was cooking burgers and I went to use the restroom when I got back I was one burger short. The burger was on the floor with the cheese stripped off and lying next to it. I don't know if it was Neko or Gato though...


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Had to reopen the thread for this.... I'm still seething.

I love to thrift and one of my prized thrifting treasures *WAS* a gorgeous Laura Ashley vase. I paid .99 for it...I could have easily ebayed it 80+ dollars. I was SO proud of that find.

I had it in the center of my dining room table always full of fresh flowers. When book came I stopped putting flowers in it so he wouldn't be temped to play with them and knock it over. I also put a placemat under the vase so if he DID knock it over the fall would be softened and it wouldn't break..... The table is fairly large so there is at least 3 feet in either direction before the edge of the table AND there is carpeting so if it did fall it would have a soft landing. 

I didn't take into account that the numbskull would try to see what was at the BOTTOM of the vase and get it stuck on his head....clamber off the table and SLAM it into a wall........ No I didn't kill him or hurt him or even yell at him. Kittens cause damage but Im still SO annoyed  Over that loss. Little monster must sense it too because he's been avoiding me like the plague.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

MowMow said:


> I didn't take into account that the numbskull would try to see what was at the BOTTOM of the vase and get it stuck on his head....clamber off the table and SLAM it into a wall........


Where's the video camera when you need it?! :smile: 

LOL...but I'm glad to hear he's ok. Sorry about your vase. atback


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Last week I was doing some sewing - Christmas gifts (purses) - & the cats were really good about not bothering me , laying on the cloth etc. 

But, I wanted to pin two pieces together on a flat surface & I had the pincusion on the floor. Lily walked up and picked out a needle!!!! I grabbed her right away and made her open her mouth and it dropped out. Then last night I was starting to hem pants - same pincushion and she walked up to it to try to steal a pin. I told her "uh, uh" ...and grabbed the pincusion away out of her reach. So I am going to really have to watch that in the future.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Shepherd Book popped off the 'C' button from my laptop and now I can't find it.......


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

MowMow said:


> Shepherd Book popped off the 'C' button from my laptop and now I can't find it.......


I just realized he's named after Book in Firefly. :O I loved that show!!!! 


OOOO and not to be off topic, Pinky likes to get on the fishtank >_<


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

MowMow said:


> Shepherd Book popped off the 'C' button from my laptop and now I can't find it.......


Sinatra did that to my "U" key once, now I have a weird "U" key that doesn't match.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Where'd you get a new key?


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

My mom works in a technical support office so her coworkers found me an extra key.


----------



## phylline (Jul 21, 2011)

Max (one year old maine ****), without fail, comes into our room at 5AM by banging his head repeatedly against the door until it opens.

There has to be something wrong with that cat. :roll: (I love him regardless!)


----------

